# Help : bug synchro musique ipod touch



## mac_bytos (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

HELLLLPPPP !!! 

j'ai un soucis avec la syncro IpodTouch / PC, je n'arrive pas à comprendre :

- J'avais une dizaine d'albums sur mon pc synchronisés avec l'Ipod
- Aujourd'hui je rajoute 2 albums sur mon disque disque, je synchronise...

Sauf que tous mes anciens albums ont disparu du Ipod et il ne reste plus que mes 2 albums ajoutés (????)

- Bon pas grave, je rebranche le Ipod sur le PC et je resynchronise pour récupérer mes 10 albums...

Sauf que : RIEN, il ne viennent plus se rajouter sur mon Ipod ! Rien à faire ! Seuls mes 2 albums ajoutés restent dans le Ipod.

Que se passe t-il ????

merci


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Il faut que tu fasses une synchronisation manuel... Si tu veux envoie un message à l'adresse si dessous en m'indiquant ton adresse msn.. Je t'expliquerais en détail la marche à suivre pour la synchro manuel....


----------



## mac_bytos (7 Octobre 2008)

je t'ai envoyé un email

Mais comment est ce possible de perdre tout son catalogue de musique sur l'ipod ? Alors qu'il est toujours sur l'ordinateur ! 

Ca arrive souvent ces problemes ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Octobre 2008)

tu n'avais pas fait une sauvegarde des données de ton ipod ? avant chaque synchronisation, normalement, itunes te demande si tu veux sauvegarder tes données, en cas d'eventuel probleme. il te suffit donc de faire un retour vers le passé ( un peu comme avec time machine, je sais pas si tu connais) et tu récupère tes fichiers ! après récupération de tes données, fais un tour dans l'onglet synchronisation et coche "manuelle" puis personalise tout ça, ce problème ne devrait plus se reproduire. 
En esperant t'avoir aidé, ciao et buena noche.


----------

